# Noob to forum



## Hoss06 (Jan 1, 2013)

Noob here from CO...I'm on RX a lot and my buddy s2h referred me. 

Hope to learn some great things here!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome aboard


----------



## charley (Jan 1, 2013)

*

welcome !!!
*


----------



## s2h (Jan 1, 2013)

Good to have ya hoss....


----------



## Hoss06 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yessir! Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## brazey (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome to the board..


----------



## swollen (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, I saw the name n wonder'd if u were the one from rx.. Was about to say ur no noob!
Welcome here & love ur log on rx brah!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome brother!


----------



## Hoss06 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank u H.I.


----------



## Hoss06 (Jan 1, 2013)

swollen said:


> Yeah, I saw the name n wonder'd if u were the one from rx.. Was about to say ur no noob!
> Welcome here & love ur log on rx brah!



Thanks! Do u have the same U/N on RX?


----------



## lastson (Jan 2, 2013)

What's up Hoss, glad you could make it over

Last


----------



## Hoss06 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yessir!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 4, 2013)

Damn, Hoss AND Lastson are here! Welcome, fellas!


----------



## swollen (Jan 4, 2013)

Hoss06 said:


> Thanks! Do u have the same U/N on RX?



Nah, I don't have an account there...will soon tho


----------



## Cork (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome to IML!

Make sure to support the sponsors.  You'll always be able to find a good deal on supplements at Orbit Nutrition.  Don't forget to use ORBIT109 at check out for 5% off.


----------



## Southland (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah.


----------



## Towerdog (Jan 17, 2013)

welcome


----------

